# Ghosts....



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok...no Halloween would be complete without asking the people on this site their thoughts on ghosts.
I do believe in ghosts but I can be a skeptic. I get people telling me some really goofy stuff that in no way was a ghost encounter. :googly: 
I do look for scientific reasoning first. But I do believe there are people (spirits/ghosts) who stay behind for various reasons...usually unfinished business. 

Your thoughts....


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Opps.....no reason for people to answer this. Apparently there are plenty of posts on this subject. lol
I am just getting the hang of this website and found lots of posts.

Sorry.


----------

